# Burn 350 cals/day sitting on fitness ball?



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm doing an experiment. Supposedly you can burn up to 350 calories per day just sitting on a fitness ball. So, I bought one to use at work, and I'm giving it a try. After 10 days of sitting on this ball, I'm supposed to lose one pound. (Yeah, right.) Anyway, it sounded like a fun experiment. I'll let you know how it turns out. With my work schedule, Feb. 28th will be the 10th full day. I'm not counting today, as I didn't get it blown up 'til after lunch. (Now that was a site to see!) Everybody is laughing at me, and cautioning me that I'm going to break my neck. I HOPE I'm more coordinated than that!

http://www.gearfire.net/10-reasons-to-use-an-exercise-ball-as-your-chair/


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

FUN !!! Im excited to see if I need one !!! Do you know how tall it is ?!


----------



## twomeal (Dec 3, 2010)

hmmm i can see this working. my co-worker has one here and sometimes i'll sit on it. i bounce on it a lot. but just sitting on it means i don't really slouch. interesting thread!


----------



## Nette (Aug 17, 2003)

My fitness ball is 55 cm, and fully inflated, it's just right for me. I'm 5'3.5". I really don't have any expectations for this thing--just thought it would be fun to try.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Love the idea!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I will have to get ours out, it got put away at Christmas. I used to sit on it while watching tv and since I was not in an office setting  often ended up bouncing too. Every family should have one in the living room, kids just cannot resist them and we all know kids move enough these days.

I used to have a rule that I could only watch Biggest Loser if I was bouncing around on the exercise ball.....lol.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

my dil uses one at work, supposed to be good for her back?? I actually think my son found her one that has some sort of frame, she teaches school. I have thought about getting one too. interesting. Pam


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I had one with a chair frame when I taught school. It helped my kids with ADHD as they could quietly bounce without distracting other kids. It helped my posture alot and since I was preg. at the time it really helped my back not to hurt. The "chair" frame had wheels so I could roll to each students desk to help them when I got to that big huge preg. stage.


----------

